# I cannot restore my ipod classic at all.



## leatherhead333 (Dec 6, 2011)

So here is the deal. My ipod classic won't show up in itunes anymore or my computer. Not only that but it freezes itunes AND when i go to my computer if i try to even click it my computer freezes. 

So i've tried many solutions. I tried putting it in sleep mode so it would stay on and that worked somewhat. I got to the preparing to restore ipod part but always RIGHT when it's about to finish loading my ipod goes from sleep mode or something and everything errors like usual............this is the only thing that's somewhat worked for me as far as getting it to even be able to be restored or recognized on itunes. I've literally searched for hours looking for a way to fix this but nothing works. If someone could help me i would appreciate it. I have also tried putting it in disk mode.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

If you think the iPod isn't damaged...

Can you confirm that the version of iTunes you're using is still compatible with your old model? Have you tried an older version of iTunes?


----------



## leatherhead333 (Dec 6, 2011)

uh is there a list of which ipods are compatible with which itunes? I'm using a 2nd gen ipod classic with 80gbs and i'm using the itunes i originally starting putting music on it with.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

leatherhead333 said:


> So here is the deal.* My ipod classic won't show up in itunes anymore or my computer*. Not only that but it freezes itunes AND *when i go to my computer if i try to even click it* my computer freezes.
> .


clarification you say it dont show up in my computer but then you say when you click on it? which is it???

what happens if you plug it into another computer - does it show up in my computer on it?


----------



## leatherhead333 (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry if i sounded confusing my bad. As for the issue i fixed it somewhat. I restored my ipod so all my stuff is erased and junk but at least it shows up in "MY computer" without a problem now. I can right click it and everything. Even itunes recognized it and i can see it on itunes. However when i went to restore it I got a message "The ipod could not be cannot be restored because it contains files that are in use by another application"

I used a library computer to format it so if i did something wrong and can only be fixed on that computer i'm screwed i guess D:


----------

